# Tren A on MWF?



## anewguy (Dec 8, 2015)

So I did my last cycle with doing Tren A on MWF.  I didn't seem to have any noticeable issues from it, but I am reading that most people say to pin it daily or EOD at the very least.  Thoughts?  

Week 1 - 8: 
Monday 375mg Test cyp 
Thurs 375mg Test cyp

Weeks 9 - 18  (splitting the cyp into 3 doses so I can keep the total down to 3ml per injection)
M 250 cyp & 150 tren A
W 250 cyp & 150 tren A
F 250 cyp & 150 tren A

Weeks 14 - 18
75mg var/day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 8, 2015)

MWF is what I did when I ran some tren A.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 8, 2015)

I do both eod and M/W/F same results


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2015)

My thoughts are chill. Very little difference between mwf and eod.


----------



## brutus79 (Dec 8, 2015)

What they said. Long esters I pin weekly and prop/pprop/ace mwf is fine. I see people who turn pinning schedules and oral dosing into rocket science and wonder why they don't realize how much more could be accomplished if they put that time and energy into diet and training. Ditto for those who worry about the magic combination of compounds.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 8, 2015)

It works...


----------



## goodfella (Dec 8, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> MWF is what I did when I ran some tren A.



Nothing important, but this is sorta just something that sticks out in my mind when I read this. You mention "when I ran some tran-a"... 
Does this mean you've used it once, a handful of times, or you just don't run it anymore? Just curious


----------



## anewguy (Dec 8, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Nothing important, but this is sorta just something that sticks out in my mind when I read this. You mention "when I ran some tran-a"...
> Does this mean you've used it once, a handful of times, or you just don't run it anymore? Just curious



Just used it for one cycle and did MWF dosing. 

Thanks everyone, I will continue on that schedule.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 9, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Nothing important, but this is sorta just something that sticks out in my mind when I read this. You mention "when I ran some tran-a"...
> Does this mean you've used it once, a handful of times, or you just don't run it anymore? Just curious



I used it on two separate occasions. I don't buy short ester stuff as I prefer pinning long estered compounds once a week but I got some tren a in a trade so that's why I had it


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 9, 2015)

hasn't made a difference in my experience. when pinning short esters MWF makes it easy for me to remember if i pinned that day. i cant be the only one who forgets if they pinned today or yesterday


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 9, 2015)

I've done both. No difference.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2015)

I like tren e and a. 

At the same time.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2015)

M/W/F makes it easier when your on a lot of stuff too.  Not sure how many compounds or other stuff your going to be throwing in, but KISS has always worked for me.


----------



## Sledge (Dec 10, 2015)

I doubt it makes a difference but I make the Friday pin a tiny bit fatter to get through the long weekend. Kinda ocd.


----------



## bronco (Dec 11, 2015)

same as others have said tired eod and m/w/f couldn't tell no difference


----------

